# Council Housing in Cardiff



## Build_A_Fire (Jun 5, 2009)

What's it like? Is there any particularly good areas or any particularly bad areas?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 5, 2009)

Unless you are in priority need I wouldnt expect to get any....
Ive been on the lists since 2003... am in private rented, they are unlikely to offer me anything is what Ive been told by the housing officers


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2009)

not had any first hand experience of the actual housing but have been on the list a while too (and less needing of it than LMHF)

there is a map of availability in Cardiff and where there is a surplus is considered dodgy as far as i've heard

here is the guidance for applying
http://cardiff.gov.uk/objview.asp?Object_ID=13826&

and the main housing page on Cardiff.gov.uk shit website
http://cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2867,3424&parent_directory_id=2865

pob lwc!


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jun 6, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Unless you are in priority need I wouldnt expect to get any....
> Ive been on the lists since 2003... am in private rented, they are unlikely to offer me anything is what Ive been told by the housing officers




Really, even for areas that say "general availability" on the map....? That's sucks a bit, is there a long wait even for bedsits and stuff, or just family places? Sucks a bit either way.....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2009)

i can't find the blydi map!


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jun 6, 2009)

ddraig said:


> i can't find the blydi map!



Theres a link from here, its in the application pack http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2867,3424&parent_directory_id=2865


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2009)

ta, seen it before and can't be bothered downloading again, thought u might not have seen it

what about low cost home ownership? apparently wimpey 2 bed places on colchester avenue going for £80k odd (70% equity)


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jun 6, 2009)

ddraig said:


> ta, seen it before and can't be bothered downloading again, thought u might not have seen it
> 
> what about low cost home ownership? apparently wimpey 2 bed places on colchester avenue going for £80k odd (70% equity)



The "general availability" areas on the map are Ely, Caerau, Butetown, St Mellons n Trowbridge......

Ain't working at the mo so counts out owning anywhere sadly


----------



## pigtails (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly, unless you are considered priority need you have no chance- there a massive shortage of housing in cardiff. they do have lists of landlords that accept housing benefit, and if you want any further advice, go into marland house - but go early!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 8, 2009)

I know someone in priority need, illegally evicted by her landlord accepted as priority homeless, 20 weeks pregnant and with two kids already, one who has special needs

Shes in a hostel, they wont house her partner, he can house himself seperately apparently.... if she could accept a house anywhere she would

Even if you are in priority need you probably wont get housed quickly, shes been told she may be placed in a 1 bed flat to wait for something more suitable to come available which would be an improvement on one room with them all in and shared kitchen and bathroom facilities


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jun 9, 2009)

Sucks all round really eh. How come there's such a shortage, is it because of right-to-buy or is it that there's just huge demand?

Anyway, looks like I'll be going with a private landlord......


----------

